# Fog machine help



## Hunnaisgreat (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a fog machine that I bought back in 2007, I recently found it again and would love to use it however I don't have the remote to turn it on and off and it seems like all the wireless remotes don't connect to this machine, any help on how to bypass this or hack this machine would be appreciated it's a fe-300irm


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

Is there a toggle on the backside? In my experience, remotes are fairly universal. I'll blow the dust off of mine and see if I can figure something out for ya.


----------

